# dreamweaver + zellenhöhe



## ultrakollega (28. April 2003)

ich brauch nen zellenhöhe von 11 px, aber das will irgendwie nicht!

wenn ich 11 px eingeben sinds doch mehr, schmäller bekomm ich sie
nicht, wie kann man das machen ??

mfg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2003)

füülst Du die Zelle mit irgendwas? zum Beispiel mit einem n b s p ; oder ist sie leer?

Fülle sie *nur* mit....:


```
<img src="blind.gif" width="1" height="1">
```

Und dann legst Du einfach ein transparentes GIF von 1x1 Pixel an!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. April 2003)

Hehe... rechtfertigt ein unterschied von 4 Pixeln einen eigenen Thread?  -> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials76749.html


----------

